# best pike lake?



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

Would it be somewhere in MI? If not, where? Fletchers is good, do any of you guys know better place to catch a nice one?

Thanks!


----------



## FutureClassicChamp (Jan 16, 2006)

best pike lake anywhere??

id say wollaston lake or reindeer lake in saskachewan.


----------



## Stretch (Apr 5, 2004)

Went to Fletchers for the first time last fall. What a great trip. Lost count of the number of pike caught in the 3 days we were there. Not to mention the size of some of the large mouth. Hope to make it back there this year...Stretch


----------



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

thanks guys! I was more thinking about a lake somewhere in like 500 miles radius. 

So Fletchers is on the list, anything else comes to mind?


----------



## FutureClassicChamp (Jan 16, 2006)

Lake of the Woods and Rainy Lake, ON


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

fletchers in my book, havent been anywhere else, but no need to go


----------



## Jackfish (Apr 15, 2004)

Best Pike Lake?

I have been pike fishing a lot of places, even took one of those crazy fly in trips to the Nwest Terr where you are so far north the sun never really setsthe best pike fishing I have ever seen has been BWCA in MN, if I had to narrow it down to a specific lake I would say Basswood. If you take the time to learn the lake it can give whatever you are looking for - very diverse structure certain spots & structure may hold monsters or the numerous wed beds are great if someone is looking for numbers of fish. During my 05 trip everyone in my party caught a double digit and the leader had a 43 hog. One thing about Basswood that few lakes can claim, it held the world record pike for a number of years, it has since been beaten  but it proves the good gene pool and environment is there and always gives that bit of extra anticipation whenever you feel a good hit

I keep hearing about Fletchers pond on this board  just how good of a pike lake is it? For example, in a week of fishing what would be an average size fish and what would be considered a big one? For those that fish Fletchers, what is the best pike you have either caught of seen caught out of it?

I attached a few photos just so no one thinks I am blowing smoke

The 1st is a double header of 8lb fish also from Basswood.

The 2nd photo was my best from my 05 trip on Basswood, and it was only nice enough to give me 3rd place out of the 4 of us  it went 39.5 / 15.6lb.

The 3rd photo is the biggest we ever pulled out of Basswood  it went 45.5 / 25.5lb.

I also attached the link showing the record pikes.

***Im putting a qualifier on Basswood as best Pike lake, not best vacation or accommodations  since its in BWCA it is primitive camping- no cabins, no outhouses, no running water, etc  takes portages to get in also  not a trip for someone who needs comforts..the plus part of the equation here is that since it is primitive the ecosystem should be about the same as it was when it grew that record pike

*****to sum up my argument on Basswood as best pike lake  primitive lake with limited number of permits granted each year  very low pressure vs. most lakes with the exception of the lakes far north, which have shorter growing season and lack the biomass the southern pike lakes offer  proven world record caliber fish  the physical nature of the trip keeps out anyone but serous outdoors types and the nature of the lake limits the amount and types of equipment someone can take in  boats have to be portaged in; which keeps out the high tech stuff  I would argue that over lake of the woods, rainy lake, etc

there is my 2 cents

http://www.landbigfish.com/staterecords/default.cfm


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

you average from hammer handle to 30" big ones are 40"+ last year of two lazy days on the water we boated more than 50+ pike on less than 1 hour of running the motor... talk about easy, fun fishing


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

my pics are in my gallery


----------



## Jackfish (Apr 15, 2004)

Ok  this flecthers sounds interesting  dont know when the heck I am going to be able to make it up there as Im in a huge doghouse already (taking a week in Ontario & a week in MN  if I try for another fishing trip this year the wife will kill me)  but if you have a link or some info please post it & Ill maybe try for next year

-how long is the drive?
-On fishing trips I like low budget options  any campgrounds or cheap hotels around the area?
-Would the lake be suitable for a 14ft johnboat with a 10hp or would I need something bigger?
-are there wedbeds or do you fish other types of structure?


----------



## coachfozz (Mar 19, 2006)

well this pushes the 500 mile limit (I think it is 520), but up in Ontario there is a lake call Nosbonsing (south or Nipissing) near Astorville. They have a Pike Tourney there every June. There have been days when I have pulled in over 30 pike in one day (ranging from 18 inches up to 42 inches long) Also really good Smallmouth Bass there as well.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

we are going may 18th-21st if you care to join, pm me for more info

6 hour drive.

cabins are $30-$50/day usually split 1/2/3 ways
boat rental is $30/day split two ways..
14john with 10hp is the boat you rent so it would be more than suitable.
some weedbeds, but all timber structure... i would not reccomend going over 10mph on this lake as there is nothing but timber everywhere.

here is where we stay: http://www.lyonslanding.net


----------



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

I hope in the spring there wont be that much vegetation there which should make fishing easier


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

i didnt think it was hard in the fall


----------



## bassman_sw (Apr 10, 2005)

I know you aren't looking for anywhere too far, but from the things I've seen and heard Wollaston is the place to be. My Dad and brother went up there last July and caught tons of huge fish. My dad's biggest was 47.5", my brother caught a 42", but also a 36" silver pike, the biggest the guide had ever seen, apparently they don't tend to live as long. They said they do it right up there.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

where is Wollaston?


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

Rose lake in michigan is full of pike 300 ac caught a few through the ice

http://www.theeyeshaveit.net/


----------



## FutureClassicChamp (Jan 16, 2006)

wollaston and reindeer are in saskachewan.....those are the places you see the bigtime tv hosts filming pike shows from.

the thing that sucks though is that they are like 3 1/2 grand per week lol


----------



## Hummel (Apr 3, 2006)

in ohio...mosquito lake, but that is just my opinion

but also in my opinion i think ohio pike fishing is a 2/10....if u go anywhere like michigan, wisconsin...those are all much better(in the states)...CANADA is another level


----------



## GoneBassin (May 22, 2005)

Here in ohio the water temperatures just get to high for the pike population to really thrive. There have been numerous lakes that the ODW has tried to stock with pike, but they just haven't been able to get a foothold because of the water temps.


----------

